# Programmas / Software >  USB dalītājs.

## defs

Iegādājos tādu štruntu,ko štepselē iekšā USB un tad pēc pus metra vada ir 4 ligzdas,kur ieštepselēt visādas USB ierīcas.Un šim štruntam,kad ieštepselē datorā,iekšā iedegas gaismas diode un datora maķjugaļņikos atskan jau pierastā skaņa,ka kaut kas tiek pieslēgts klat.Tālāk štepselēju iekš šiem stekeriem ārējo HDD uc  letas,bet nekas talāk nenotiek.Varbūt vajadzīgs kāds draiveris vai kas tāds? Ārējā HDD gan iedegas gaismas diode,ka kaut kas notiek,bet atvert nevaru.Neparādas tas HDD arī pie my computer.

----------


## JDat

Klasiskā problēma ar barošanu. Tādi USB dalītāji saucas USB habi (HUB). Mēdz but 2 veidu: ar ārējo barošanu (klāt slēdzas adapteris) un bez tās. Datora USB Ligzda dod MAX 0,5 ampēri. Tie, kas bez barošanas no Datora paņem 0,5 Ampēri un tālā uz katru ligzdu dod 0,1 ampēru. Man ir USB cietais disks, kuram vajag vairāk par 0,5 ampēri (normāla situācija ar USB HDD. Tāpēc manam cietnim jāslēdz klāt vēl papildus barošanas adapteri. Atrodi attiecīgu adapteri savam cietnim un viss aizies. Ja nav iespējams, tad HDD slēdz pa taisno pie datora. Fleškām, pelēm uc mazajiem sīkumiem lieto USB HUB. Var ilgi stāstīt par USB barošanu, bet negribas.

----------


## defs

Nu nebus laikam barošanas vaina.Mans HDD jau barojas no atsevišķa barokļa.Un tad ,kad pieslēdzu klāt flashatmiņu,tad tikai ikona uz desktop parādas,bet atvērt neko nevaru.Kad pa taisno viss pieslegts,tad viss iet.Bet man šim laptopam ir tikai 3 USB ligzdas un nepietiek.Pie vienas jau ir pele,pie citas internets,tad pie pēdējās ir tas HDD,bet tad,kad vajag printeri /lietoju diezgan bieži/,tad jāsāk raustīt stepseļi   ::

----------


## defs

p.s.kad palaižu linux,tad precīzi tas pats darās.

----------


## Slowmo

Nu tātad būs tā USB huba problēma. Pamēģini to pieslēgt pie kāda cita datora. Ja tas pats, tad metams ārā visticamāk.
Pamēģini kādu, kuram ir ārējā barošana, piemēram šāds: http://www.dateks.lv/cenas/104/41484_lo ... 4_port.php Pats gan tādu neesmu lietojis un nepateikšu, vai konkrētais modelis ir labs, bet nu daudz jau visādu līdzīgu modeļu. Tik neņem pašus lētākos, jo ar tiem visbiežāk ir problēmas. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvYnt7HvoL0
Aizej uz kādu datorveikalu ar savu laptopu un ārējo cietni un gan ja varēs sarunāt izmēģināt vai darbojas.

----------


## JDat

Vispār ideja ar s**a HUB arī ir reāla. Biju aizmirsis ka vēl gadās tādi štrunta HUBi.

----------


## defs

Iesākumā pieslēdzot viņam nevajadzeja pārādit wizard new hardware? Aiziešu pie kāda ciemos...

----------


## JDat

Ne kādi draiveri nav vajadzīgi (winXP SP2 un jaunākam). Maksimums varēja izlekt balons: Found new hardware un visam pašam pieinstalēties nerādot ne kādus logus ar Next nevajag rādīt. Viss automātiski. Kas notiek ja pie HUB pieslēdz daudz mazjaudīgo štruntu: pirnteris, Flash, pele. Internetu nevieno tur, jo tas varbūt daudz rij. Vai tādā varintā mazie štrunti darbojas?

----------


## defs

Mazie štruni paši par sevi darbojas,tikai bez šī huba.Internetu citadi dabut nevaru-es tagad lietoju telefonu,kam iekšā sim karte internetam,pieslēdzu pie datora caur USB.

----------


## JDat

Vai nu izmet to hubu, bet ja žēl, ta vari no s;akuma izjaukt un novieno nost +5V vadu no Ligzdas kas iet uz datoru un tur pevieno pusampērīgu stabilizētu 5V špani. Varbūt palīdzēs. Ja nē, tad tā pat izmetams miskastē. Rīgā tak var nopirkt pa 5Ls vai lētak šitos štruntus. Ir opcija, kad pārdod ar visu adapteri vai vismaz barošanas ligzdu.

----------


## Slowmo

Internetu vari caur Bluetooth pamēģināt dabūt, ja datorā ir iebūvēts Bluetooth modulis. Parasti jau tie hubi domāti tikai iekārtām ar savu barošanu (printeri, skaneri u.c.)
Starp citu, vēl labs risinājums ir pieslēgt ārējos USB portus caur PCMCIA vai ExpressCard (ja jaunāks dators). Kaut kas šāds: http://www.eurostore.lv/lat/logilink_pc ... 138.0.3905

----------


## JDat

Slowmo! Kāpēc tik sarežģīti? Vienkārši veikalā jānopērk tādu, kurš darbojas.

----------


## Slowmo

Jā, tas PCMCIA verķis arī darbosies un pat būs vēl labāks par hubu, jo darbosies kā neatkarīgs kontrolieris, līdz ar to nebūs ātruma ierobežojumu, kuri ir hubiem.

----------


## JDat

Itā taisnība, bet vai tas vajadzīgs portatīvajam datoram?

Nu labi, nestrīdēšos par milimetriem. Vienkārši mans viedoklis, ka, ja esošais HUBs ir beigts, vienkāršāk nopirkt strādājošu. Ne ko lieku.

----------


## defs

Sk., visiem paldies! Datoram gan nav iekšā blue tooth.

----------

